

Ruby program implementing Wikipedia's "Back to Philosophy" game - jxf
https://github.com/fj/philosopher

======
jxf
Here's a few example runs in an imgur album if you want to see what it looks
like:

[http://imgur.com/a/gx4eV#0](http://imgur.com/a/gx4eV#0)

